# Help..? Food Aggression



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote is growling now if he has a treat that he's chewing on if you get around him and if you're around his food. He has no reason to be food aggressive, noone in the house takes his food! The cat and I both leave his food alone (we don't want it) ...how do I train him not to be this way.. If I need to take his treat away to move him into another room I don't want him to snap at me for it.. Help?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think there is already a thread on this but not sure where!?! Valentino has never done this so I can't help.....sorry!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I typed in food aggression but nothing came up..just random mentions..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is under "aggression" post 16 on.....in training
I started to type it all out,but found the thread!
Also it might be good to read the thread "Cesar Milan techniques"


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well sounds like the little guy is getting quite the Alpha Dominance in him and wants to be the king of the House. Whenever Radar does his little growl thing when he has one of his toys I usually say "Radar be Nice" in a stern tone and keep my voice very low so he knows I mean business and then he calms down. I woud hate for any aggression to become progressive and then when a small child tries to do the same thing and gets nipped well that can become a problem. I will often give him a but of a time out on the floor when he gets like that. If I sit there and do nothing he gets the hint. I then say "Are We gonna be Nice"? and then he just sits there and looks at me waiting for it to be good to continue and then we do. 

It has worked for us. The thing with the Havs is that the training has to be consistent no matter what, that is the #1 thing that has to be adhered to if nothing else is then consistency is the key even in incorrect training.

Radar is a very smart little hav and he gets it y'know. You have to have no distractions just like when you are training them to sit, laydown, etc... I try and dedicate some real quality time to him when I get home from work which sometimes pisses My Wife off because I will kiss him before I kiss her.....ooooops.....:nono: But I feel as though its better to do a little each day rather than a two hour session on teh weekend. Too much information overload for them.

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer does this with Tripp(not us). I just get stern with her to let her know this behavior is not allowed & she will come up to me like she is saying 'im sorry mommy'!


----------

